# Base cleaner versus hot scraping



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dunno i have always heard use a base cleaner everytime..


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I normally just hot wax and then scrape to clean. However, if I see the base is dirty (ie there's gunk stuck the to base, etc), I'll clean it first with a base cleaner and then hot wax.


----------



## ckunke002 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hot Scraping is best. Base Cleaning is for rare occasions of super gnarly base gunk


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

What's hot scraping... ?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Lifprasir said:


> What's hot scraping... ?


Waxing then scraping before the wax cools


----------



## ckunke002 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lifprasir said:


> What's hot scraping... ?


It's where you apply extra wax during a hot waxing to a dirty board, and completely scrape before it dries and hardens. The idea is to bring all of the impurities in the wax/base out of it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Base cleaners have to be used carefully or you can fuck up the base. You also cannot wait very long after using base cleaners before you apply new wax, or the base will dry out badly, damaging the material and your glide. Citrus cleaners are ok, but you need to hot scrape to get all the citrus oil out before your real wax....waste of time and wax. If you are on the east coast, get some real petrol cleaner if you feel you need it, or hot waxing is not cleaning the base. Let the stuff evaporate fully once clean before a hot wax.

Many times, people ruin their bases using very low quality wax after using a very powerful base cleaner.

You must not use cheap ass wax if you use a base cleaner!!!

I only clean or hot scrape at the end of the season, no dirt really here in Colorado, only a little pollen.

I only use the best wax though, so my base runs way faster than most peoples (yes, this shit is that fast and I CAN brag), lasts longer, and stays super conditioned. I use this wax as storage wax too, it rocks.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

well what the hell is good vs cheap wax?


----------



## brandonmkoch (Dec 17, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> I only use the best wax though, so my base runs way faster than most peoples (yes, this shit is that fast and I CAN brag), lasts longer, and stays super conditioned. I use this wax as storage wax too, it rocks.


Okay, now you've got to let us in on the secret, what is it and where do I get some??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Base cleaner has never touched one of my boards. I'll do a hot scrape a couple of times a season and that's good enough.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I just use base cleaner at the end of a seson when fixing all of my dings. Then I wax 3 or 4 times scraping between and the last time I use a lot of wax for storeage & cover my edges well.


----------

